

Google to put buttons on backs of Android devices - RougeFemme
http://vator.tv/news/2013-03-09-google-patent-wants-to-put-all-of-your-fingers-to-use

======
mikecane
Apple filed for a similar patent and I wrote about it in 2007:
[https://mikecane.wordpress.com/2007/05/10/oy-apple-
backsided...](https://mikecane.wordpress.com/2007/05/10/oy-apple-backsided-
ipod-idea-gives-me-sony-clie-creeps/)

